# C-42 l-41 & k-42



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

so ive had my C-42 license for 25 years now, no complaints. been thinking about commercial but will need a L-42, but a K-42 covers both. az.govsays it would be better to get the L-42 and keep my C-42 because of the years ive had it. guess its a good reference when people check it out online to see how long ive been in business. all i see is another fee and bond. i believe having the one K-42 is cheaper than having both. am i thinking wrong.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Are these different businesses licenses or drivers licenses? At first I thought you were talking about plutonium. 

Assuming these are businesses licenses of some kind, Illinois has two roofing licenses. 1) Is Limited Roofing Contractor. My interpretation of this license it is residential only. 2) Is UNLIMITED Roofing Contractor. This is self explanatory, isn't it?


----------

